# Win 8.1 Kaspersky HEAVY memory usage.



## Upgrayedd (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello. My system is i7-4790K, 120GB SSD, 512GB SSD, 3TB HDD, GTX 970, ASUS HERO VII, 2X8GB G. Skill Trident X 2133MHz. 

In resource monitor it shows over 12GB of memory being used in idle. please someone help me with this problem. I've taken a screen shot but when I click "upload a file" on here it says its too big.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Upgrayedd said:


> Hello. My system is i7-4790K, 120GB SSD, 512GB SSD, 3TB HDD, GTX 970, ASUS HERO VII, 2X8GB G. Skill Trident X 2133MHz.
> 
> In resource monitor it shows over 12GB of memory being used in idle. please someone help me with this problem. I've taken a screen shot but when I click "upload a file" on here it says its too big.



Print screen of task manager would help.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2014)

@Upgrayedd - Fill out your system specs here.  Like @Dent1 said print screen of your task manager would help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2014)

Is this a fresh install of Kaspersky?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you sure it is 12GB used and not including the super fetch cache?


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, I just did a little bit of research that I probably should of done before this post but I was impatient and couldn;t find what I wanted right away. 

this is the conclusion I've came to - http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1940391/ram-windows-custom.html

Windows will use as much memory as is available. 
Task Manager shows 12.9GB/15.9GB (81%)


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2014)

Modern systems like Win7 or Win8 fill most of the RAM with precache data. There is no reason to have massive amounts of RAM empty when it could be used to speed things up. System will free it up automatically when it is needed.

I haven't really checked RAM usage since ages ago when I've upgraded to 8GB of RAM (and then went back to 6GB because of X58 platform). Only time I've done it was when i had to use 7-zip with massive dictionary size for compression with multiple threads that can eat up insane amounts of memory. But other than that, I just trust the system to do its magic and so far it has done great.

Unless you're experiencing noticeable performance issues, forget about memory usage.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2014)

You don't really need a Anti Virus with Windows 8. Its has defender and MSE


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2014)

even with antivirus it shouldnt as big as like that
have you checked whats running on your background


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2014)

Probably just kaspersky running a scan while the system is idle


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 28, 2014)

Kaspersky wasn't running a scan. I turned the PC off for 5 mins yesterday, then fired it back up, did nothing for about 2 hours. RAM usage was much lower like 3-4GB/16GB. Now around 24 hours or so later my usage is back at 12.8GB/15.9GB

in use is 12.8GB, for committed RAM its 13.9GB. 

I believe Rejzor is right as well the correct answer from the link I provided. 
Kaspersky came with my motherboard.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2014)

What does it actually say in resource monitor though?  In Use RAM does not include the cached data.  Resrouce monitor will tell you how much is cached(or Standby) and how much is actually In Use.

In this picture of Resource Monitor, the green portion is In Use RAM and the dark blue is the Cached/Standby.  The green part should not be 12GB, if it is something is wrong:


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You don't really need a Anti Virus with Windows 8. Its has defender and MSE



Defender/MSE is rubbish...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Defender/MSE is rubbish...



Hogwash. No AV will stop careless surfing. But I do like Kasperski


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2014)

We use the kaspersky enterprise edition at work and I refuse to install it on my machine cause we get countless calls from employees complaining of slow PC's and when we remote in the PC is maxed out on memory or CPU due to kaspersky


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2014)

well... All i can think of is it being Kaspersky doing an idle time heuristic scan and its probably the first time its being run on the machine so its taking its time and making sure its getting everything done. Im currently running Kaspersky 2015 on windows 7 x64 and this issue has never ever happened to me in the time i have used kaspersky. 2014 was a little buggy though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bitdefender has a free version now that is AWESOME. No ads and no setup. Only time you hear from it is when it finds a nasty. I have been running it on two rigs for a few months now and tested them periodically with other scanners and they have been clean as a whistle. I recommend it.

http://www.bitdefender.com/solutions/free.html

Its as light as MSE also.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Hogwash. No AV will stop careless surfing. But I do like Kasperski



A lot of them will do a pretty good job of keeping careless people safe.  However, MSE used to be pretty good but now it has really slipped.  I now recommend AVG if people want a free solution, or Kaspersy if they want a pay solution.



brandonwh64 said:


> We use the kaspersky enterprise edition at work and I refuse to install it on my machine cause we get countless calls from employees complaining of slow PC's and when we remote in the PC is maxed out on memory or CPU due to kaspersky



I've support several machines with Kaspersky and none have ever had this problem.  I guess it could be an issue if there were only 2GB in the machine, but seriously get more RAM...

We need to see a task manager or resource monitor screenshot of the OP's computer to see what is really using all the RAM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I've support several machines with Kaspersky and none have ever had this problem.  I guess it could be an issue if there were only 2GB in the machine, but seriously get more RAM...



Yes most of the employees machines are core2duos with 2GB DDR2 but we have had some new intel I7s with 8GB of ram that have had issues.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2014)

i use KIS2014 (Kaspersky Internet Security 2014) on my Gaming Rig with a i7-4790k, MSI Z97I Gaming AC, Mushkin Redline 2x8gb DDR-3 2400mhz and so on look at my System Specs and i don't have problem with KIS using a lot of memory and my version is fully updated and runs automaticly and it uses like max around 155mb of ram which is far from much...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i use KIS2014 (Kaspersky Internet Security 2014) on my Gaming Rig with a i7-4790k, MSI Z97I Gaming AC, Mushkin Redline 2x8gb DDR-3 2400mhz and so on look at my System Specs and i don't have problem with KIS using a lot of memory and my version is fully updated and runs automaticly and it uses like max around 155mb of ram which is far from much...
> 
> View attachment 61195


Yeah well.....







Like I said go Bitdefender.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 29, 2014)

Webroot  Secureanywhere Is a good AV program that uses very little system resources.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 29, 2014)

I believe Its what Rejzor said earlier in the thread. Thanks for all the replies, very helpful.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bitdefender has a free version now that is AWESOME. No ads and no setup. Only time you hear from it is when it finds a nasty. I have been running it on two rigs for a few months now and tested them periodically with other scanners and they have been clean as a whistle. I recommend it.
> 
> http://www.bitdefender.com/solutions/free.html
> 
> Its as light as MSE also.



MSE isn't light. It may use little RAM, but it's as slow as f**ck.


----------

